# Suffocating Drywood Termites



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A dresser *in your house *became infested?


----------



## aguywithfeet (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, it came from a deceased grandfather's house. We didn't realize his house was uber infested with dry wood termites until later. We just started noticing the droppings recently.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

is that dresser really worth all that work and possible infesting your home?
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7440.html


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

aguywithfeet said:


> Yes, it came from a deceased grandfather's house. We didn't realize his house was uber infested with dry wood termites until later. We just started noticing the droppings recently.


Yay, Aggies! (UC Davis)

If it means that much to you, I wonder if a carpenter could remove affected wood? And you could treat the rest? Then rebuild the dresser? Restorers must do that.

But, if they can get to other wood, you're done. Once they fly. . .

I once put a small, really beautiful bedside table in a trash bag w/a bug bomb, but can't recommend that!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Youd need a massive plastic bag, but if you could get one, bag the entire thing up and place an empty paint gallon half filled with 10% Industrial grade ammonium hydroxide in there (Ace Hardware). Keep the bag sealed for as long as possible. Do this outside, and beware of potent ammonia smell/vapors, although, not particularly toxic in long run. No guarantee this will work. Thew ammonia will probably become spent within a week -10 days.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Heat can also kill them, you can research that on the internet, like what temps for how long. If you put it in a black plastic garbage bag and left it in the sun in the middle of summer, could it get to the required temps?


----------



## aguywithfeet (Apr 10, 2016)

I saw about the heat and i've read anything from 1 hour in the sunlight to 1 week at 140 degrees. That's why i was wondering if the CO2 would work. I have CO2 on hand and I can find a big enough bag.

I'm trying to decide wether it will be worth the work. If my CO2 will work, i think its worth that. I just need some info.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Any of the above may or may not be successful on live termites but that hasn't addressed the resilient eggs of the next generation if they are present. You may need to leave it in the bag for a year or until any eggs present cycle.


----------

